# 629 - Just before teh pwn - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Please accept my deepest apologies for missing Monday. There simply was not enough time to get a decent comic up for you to read. I hope it does not happen again but knowing me odds are it will at some point. 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

